# Tournament Idea



## Bass_turd (Jan 14, 2006)

have heard about the Pros buying info for lakes or having someone prefish for them so they know what is going on before they get there. If this is going on it kind of depresses me, I want to think of these elite guys as the best.
SO.....

First the series will be 5 lakes.
No co-anglers
No marshals
5 Rods

The anglers would not know the lake they were fishing until Thursday before for travel time.

The lake wouldn't be any fished on FLW or BASS, but a neutral site so everyone has the same thing to deal with.

One day tournament, best 5 fish.

Then at the end of the series we will know who really can figure out a pattern and put it together in a day, and do it consistently.

what do you all think?

Anyone interested in doing this around here!?


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

I am not sure what "Pro's" you are hearing about, but I am pretty certain that BASS events have a strict rule against receiving ANY information from locals about a lake that they are competing on. I was fortunate enough several years back to pre-fish Guntersville with an Ohio pro in the Elite series. After pre-fishing went off limits, he was preparing tackle and a young local fellow wanted a picture with him and began to tell him how his dad was top notch on this lake and started "trying" to tell him where he fishes. The Pro immediately shut him down explaining the rule to him. The kid was persistent about giving information and the Pro wouldn't let him get a word in edge wise until he left. I'm sure not ll Pro's are the same, but this guy is top notch and follows the rules. He doesn't fish the Elites anymore, but has some darn good TV shows on the Outdoor channel.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I think I saw on TV one year that the bassmasters classic was held at a surprise location. All the guys had to meet at a certain airport or something then they were told where to go. I'm not sure what year it was but I think it ended up being on a river in Virginia.


----------



## cptn_janks (May 30, 2010)

IIRC they did that for like the first five years or so of the event. no one knew where they were going until they got there. i think the reason they changed it was so that fans and spectators could plan their trip ahead of time.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

why only five rods and reels? i usually end up only using two for the day, but sometimes i start with 7-8 till i figure something out.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

That would be kind of like "Day on the Lake" in Bassmaster magazine. Not a bad idea. You'd have to find a venue that would hold a sizable tournament and remove the rod restrictions because most tournament anglers carry at least ten or so rods in their boats if not more. Adding restrictions on top of whatever rules that already apply may turn anglers away from your venue. It's a good idea but the logistics need to be ironed out.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Like the idea and the suggesstions!


----------



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

Im sure there may be a few semi-pros that buy the 411 on a lake...but the Pros...i dont think so..this is thier career. I remember a story when Shaw Grisby let a co-angler from another team tell him about what they were doing and he pulled himself out of the tourny...I believe when you get to the top level these guys are they dont do that type of stuff anymore...instead they pay for someone to fly them over on a plane...i guess they never heard of goggle earth...lol 
Now as for your idea...sounds cool. I would like to take the top 10 or so guys that consistantly win around here and do that. Put them on a lake and see if they are good or just have lived on that lake for years.


----------

